# 240V issues with Dethleffs globebus 2005



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,

On the weekend we hooked up to a CC site and when we tried to use the electric heater it wouldn't turn on; kettle wouldn't work (things we've used before). 

The indicator was showing that we were getting power. (Battery power no problems).

We've checked the fuse box, re-set the trip switches, tested the orange power lead and tried another small heater from the house. 

OH checked the fuses whilst power still connected and could see little electric arcs when pushing the fuses back in.

What do you think? What should our next steps be? (we don't own an amp meter) Should we automatically change the fuses (haven't been changed since we bought the MH 2 years ago).

Thanks for any advice!

Simone


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

simandme said:


> The indicator was showing that we were getting power. (Battery power no problems).


Was that the mains power indicator or the 12v power indicator?
The battery power would not be affected by a mains failure until the battery was run down (probably 24hrs+).



simandme said:


> We've checked the fuse box, re-set the trip switches, tested the orange power lead and tried another small heater from the house.


The fuse box will be 12v, not related to mains failure.
Did the small heater work or not?



simandme said:


> OH checked the fuses whilst power still connected and could see little electric arcs when pushing the fuses back in.


The fuses will be 12v only, not related to 24v problems. The fuses will spark when reconnected if the battery is aconnected, this is normal.



simandme said:


> What do you think? What should our next steps be? (we don't own an amp meter) Should we automatically change the fuses (haven't been changed since we bought the MH 2 years ago).


Changing fuses is not required and will have no effect.

Have you got a mains RCD? If so this may be tripped. They are normally near to the MCB trip switches and have a switch and test button.
Do the mains appliance work when connected at home? If so it's quite possible there was a fault with the CC site supply.
Otherwise you may have a wiring fault on the 240v circuit and my advice would be to consult someone with some electrical knowledge. Fault-finding on 240v circuits could be hazardous if you're inexperienced.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. 

The indicator is for the 240V. We brought an appliance from home that had worked that morning, but you're right - there may be some power but not enough for the appliances.

There is nothing in the manual about a mains RCD, but we can have another look.

The gut feeling is that there is something wrong with the circuit, so we will book time with the local caravan people.

Many thanks, Simone


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi, a simple 13A socket tester from Maplins, £8 will normally give you all the information you require when there is a problem with your power. A must in every toolbox.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

As Drew says, socket tester is a must.

It could also be simply that the campsite electrics have tripped.

We had a problem last winter during a thunderstorm, when the campsite electric box tripped. However, when this was fixed we still had no mains. It turned out there was yet another trip switch lurking behind our electroblock that we hadn't spotted before. Turned it back on and all was fine.


----------



## nordasen (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it an over current protector in the system? If so this maybe tripped, why you must reset. Some of these devises has an inbuilt timer and will reset automaticly. I f you have one with automatic reset, maybe reset timing is set too long.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Have a look at the back of the wardrobe for the RCD and mains input switch. It does sound as if the RCD has tripped out after using some equipment that had or was developing a fault or as Gaspode said, the supply may have been faulty and the trip switched off because of this.
As far as I know, all motorhomes have an RCD, master switch and mains fuses.
My Dethleffs is in the wardrobe at the back.

Alan


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok - so getting a bit confused now...our MH is kept in security storage, so will go by memory:

In our wardrobe we have a box about 15cm x 10cm which contains 3 switches and a test button (looks like a fuse box in the house kinda). OH pushed them all down and back up; plus the button in all permutations. No success.

The storage place has electric supply, so he tried 2 different cables and both times the orange light showing 240V power to the MH came on. OH tried 4 different plugs, using the appliance from home and still nothing happened. 

So, the confusion is concerning the fuse box - is that 12V or 240V? Are there two of them and we just can't see it all because of all the junk I put in the wardrobe?!

Cheers, Simone


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

simandme said:


> Ok - so getting a bit confused now...our MH is kept in security storage, so will go by memory:
> 
> In our wardrobe we have a box about 15cm x 10cm which contains 3 switches and a test button (looks like a fuse box in the house kinda). OH pushed them all down and back up; plus the button in all permutations. No success.
> 
> ...


There will be a 12v fuse box ,with fuses as used on cars etc, and a mains fusebox which looks like those in the house kinda. You are interested in the mains one which appears to have a RCD which has one switch and an associated test button and two separate circuits which are MCB protected which are the other two switches.
(google MCB or RCD if you want more information.)
I do not know where in the circuit your 'mains present' lamp is so I don't know how far the system is saying it's ok. In any event the fault, if there is one, should be easily found by any competent 'electrical' person with a test lamp.
I think you need a person who is familiar with motorhomes and their associated mains and 12v circuits including the battery charger etc. I would suggest a local mobile electrician or caravan / motorhome service guy who can meet you at the storage yard and investigate for you. Maybe you live near a MHF member who can assist??

Did anything work on mains such as the fridge or water heater or did you just check the power sockets?


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Simandme - whereabouts in Berkshire are you? I am just over the border in Windlesham so if you are in south Berks maybe I could assist?

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Back to the mains input unit.
It is possibly me being dumb.... but did you test the power by pushing the test button making the switches snap off, indicating the safety mode was working?
On my (different Dethleffs) motor, a yellow and green light indicate the mains and battery circuits are powered up. So do you have two lights on?
If the test button threw the switches and both lights are on, then it would seem that you do have a problem needing further investigation. It is possible that the handbook may cover troubleshooting for just such a problem.

The alternative being the switches did not snap off = Power not reaching the fusebox.
Only one light showing = again power not reaching the system.
Assuming the last time you used the van, it worked, please consider the simple things. Poor hook-up connection. Weather (damp etc), fuse inside the fuse box. After this point of anticipated problems. Do you have a discreet isolation switch? 
I would now begin to Google the nearest Auto-electrician


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

rayc: “Did anything work on mains such as the fridge or water heater or did you just check the power sockets?” Good point – the fridge was fine, using the mains.

Holeshole: sent you a PM – thanks for the offer, but OH would prefer to get a ‘professional’ to have a look - just the way he is. :roll: 

rosalan: OH pushed the test button and the switches snapped off. We also get a yellow and green light for the 2 systems.The test button threw the switches but the lights remained on. Handbook wasn’t much help! OH wants to contact the local caravan people (Webbs – who aren’t cheap!).

Thanks to everyone for the posts - it is reassuring for OH to check out the simple things and not make a numpty of himself in front of the service people.

I'll let you know what the problem was. (hopefully won't cost a lot!!)

Simone


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

simandme said:


> rayc: "Did anything work on mains such as the fridge or water heater or did you just check the power sockets?" Good point - the fridge was fine, using the mains.
> 
> Simone


Then the site supply, the mains leads, the fuse box RCD and at least one of the MCB's are ok. Perhaps the mains sockets are on the other MCB and that has not reset correctly.
A mains tester as recommended by Drew will quickly ascertain whether the supply to the sockets is there and the correct polarity.


----------



## Old_Adventurer (May 13, 2005)

Don't forget that the RCD and MCBs should be in the UP position when ON, not down like an ordinary light switch.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

holeshole said:


> Simandme - whereabouts in Berkshire are you? I am just over the border in Windlesham so if you are in south Berks maybe I could assist?
> 
> Alan


Just want to say a huge thanks to Alan (holeshole) who was kind enough to come and have a look at the problem. The circuit breaker to the powerpoints was dodgy (Alan kept it simple for me!), whilst the one to the fridge was ok. A quick trip to the local caravan shop and we now have power for the heater etc.

Thanks to everyone who contributed on this topic as well.

Just shows you how fantastic this forum is - you saved us a lot of time, effort and money by not having to book into an auto-electrician.

You have also proved the point to my OH, to trust my decisions  :lol:

Simone


----------

